# New Design for 7-string with 36-fret access



## loneguitarist (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys - just thought I'd get some feedback for a new bodyshape I'm planning for a future build. The bodyshape is called 'Mars' and as with all my others it will be available as a guitar or bass with any number of strings. I CAD'ed this one as a 7-string guitar,

What do you think?


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2008)

that looks sick man, nice work, cant wait for the final product


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 15, 2008)

I personally wouldnt buy it as a guitar, with any number of strings. But I can see some real potential for a bass, especially a 6+ string. Looks like it would be seriously neck-heavy, though I suppose thats an inevitable result of the extended scale...?


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 15, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> I personally wouldnt buy it as a guitar, with any number of strings. But I can see some real potential for a bass, especially a 6+ string. Looks like it would be seriously neck-heavy, though I suppose thats an inevitable result of the extended scale...?



Actually it's a 25.5" in that design - I know the extended reach makes it look longer but the upper horn reaches the same place as that of a Strat or Ibanez RG so neck-dive should be no more of an issue with this than it is with those guitars. I think it would look really nice as a 9-string bass.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jul 15, 2008)

It does look pretty nice but the body looks super small compared to the neck in my opinion.


----------



## zapper1986 (Jul 15, 2008)

looks like a bass for sure. the idea of 36 frets is dope tho. that would be a selling point for me for sure


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 15, 2008)

Weird body, but I love the neck.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 15, 2008)

Man that is really wild, and nicely done too. It's not my style, as I like boring normal shapes  but it looks well thought out and doesn't come off as "abstract just to be abstract"


----------



## thesimo (Jul 16, 2008)

i dont think it would be neck heavy with a strap, but you definitely couldnt sit down and play it


----------



## Heeboja (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a bass not a guitar. Just doesn't seem like guitar to me. Dig the shape though.


----------



## Durero (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks absolutely great to me 

I love the proportions as a guitar - reminds me of a Steinberger broom or Curbow petit style. 

There's no way there'd be any balance problems with the upper horn extending past the 12th fret like that.

Love the upper fret access, though for my fingers I can only fret notes up to the 32nd fret at a 25.5" scale.

Can't wait to see you build some


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 16, 2008)

Durero said:


> Looks absolutely great to me
> 
> I love the proportions as a guitar - reminds me of a Steinberger broom or Curbow petit style.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words - I'm not available to build until after thanksgiving, and then I'm building an 11-string bass xD so it'll probably be next year sometime.

Just need to decide what to make the first one as...


----------



## blackout (Jul 16, 2008)

I normally hate weird abstract looking guitars but for some reason, I fuckin love that

Nice work!


----------



## Durero (Jul 16, 2008)

Go for a 9-string 30" to 25" multi-scale guitar 



And what body design are you using for your 11-string bass?!?

(I automatically drool at the thought of any 11-string instruments )


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 16, 2008)

Durero said:


> Go for a 9-string 30" to 25" multi-scale guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 11-string is going to be a 'Neptune'


----------



## Durero (Jul 16, 2008)

Good god that's sweet!

I'd love to hear more about the specs!

Scale lengths? Tuning?

Who's making the pickup?


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 16, 2008)

Durero said:


> Good god that's sweet!
> 
> I'd love to hear more about the specs!
> 
> ...



36" to 32" fan, tuned (low to high) C# F# B E A D G C F Bb Eb, I'm thinking of going for a Villex Pickup, and I'm toying the idea of with Piezos/MIDI too.


----------



## ogisha007 (Jul 16, 2008)

The design for the 7 string is rather unusual, but it looks OK, it probably needs to grow on people. Balance while sitting is probably going to be an issue, though.

On the other hand, the 11 string bass is ridiculous IMO. The body is practically nonexistent in comparison to the gigantic neck. To me it rooks really really ugly in that aspect.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 16, 2008)

The first design looks bloody awesome. I'd love to see that as a 7 string guitar.

Question for ya - what did you use to do that mockup? I'd love to be able to preview what I do before I actual go and cut wood.


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 16, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> The design for the 7 string is rather unusual, but it looks OK, it probably needs to grow on people. Balance while sitting is probably going to be an issue, though.
> 
> On the other hand, the 11 string bass is ridiculous IMO. The body is practically nonexistent in comparison to the gigantic neck. To me it rooks really really ugly in that aspect.



Oh I understand completely - instruments with an extremely extended range are a highly acquired taste, like Garry Goodmans 12-string







But all my instruments are available as guitar or bass, with any number of strings, to suit any taste.

i.e. here's the same Neptune shape in a 4-string


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 16, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> The first design looks bloody awesome. I'd love to see that as a 7 string guitar.
> 
> Question for ya - what did you use to do that mockup? I'd love to be able to preview what I do before I actual go and cut wood.



I use Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## ogisha007 (Jul 16, 2008)

loneguitarist said:


> Oh I understand completely - instruments with an extremely extended range are a highly acquired taste, like Garry Goodmans 12-string
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy---! 
Yeah, I guess it's an acquired taste, and I shouldn't be judgmental, after all, I'm building an 8 string guitar, most guitarists would just give me the  look.


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 16, 2008)

ogisha007 said:


> Holy---!
> Yeah, I guess it's an acquired taste, and I shouldn't be judgmental, after all, I'm building an 8 string guitar, most guitarists would just give me the  look.



Haha - I certainly know that look.

I'm building a 12-string tapping guitar with a 7-string tuned to Crafty from low B and a 5-string fretless bass on the other side.

The neck is a 6" aluminium bar


----------



## darren (Jul 16, 2008)

I think proportionally, that doesn't look right as a guitar because the bridge is right at the butt end of the body. I think that's going to look REALLY small in reality.


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 16, 2008)

darren said:


> I think proportionally, that doesn't look right as a guitar because the bridge is right at the butt end of the body. I think that's going to look REALLY small in reality.



Hmm... you're right, it will seem very small as a guitar. I'll make it as a bass or ERG first and maybe make a cheap one as a standard 6-string guitar to see what it's like some other time.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 16, 2008)

darren said:


> I think proportionally, that doesn't look right as a guitar because the bridge is right at the butt end of the body. I think that's going to look REALLY small in reality.



maybe he could pass it off as a 7 string baritone mandolin? 

the design isn't all that bad on the 7, but i gotta echo darren here, it will be a very small guitar... it will, imo, look aesthetically strange on a stage unless you're noodles


----------



## darren (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it could be cool as a headless design, but as it stands, the body mass is probably going to be low enough that you'll likely have to put the upper horn and strap button at about the 10th or 11th fret for it to balance right.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting! Any other shapes to feast my eyes on?!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 16, 2008)

Go for it. If bassists can play extended-range instruments designed for full access, why shouldn't guitarists? I don't really need another 7-string, but if I did I would totally consider something like that.


----------



## Variant (Jul 16, 2008)

loneguitarist said:


> Hi guys - just thought I'd get some feedback for a new bodyshape I'm planning for a future build. The bodyshape is called 'Mars' and as with all my others it will be available as a guitar or bass with any number of strings. I CAD'ed this one as a 7-string guitar,
> 
> What do you think?



 Me approves with fervor. I'm not much of a fan of the body edge bevels or the aesthetic "notch", but the overall shape addresses the lower cutaway and support for the neck very well. With such an asymmetrical design, one needs to take a different approach to body design IMHO, than just massaging the traditional Strat-esque double cutaway and you've done that splendidly!


----------



## msherman (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like this one on acid


----------



## Shawn (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool design. Nice work.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 17, 2008)

I dig it. I'd probably want it to be 27,28, or 30" scale though, that 25-36 fret area with a 25.5" scale is gonna get pretty darn microscopic.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 17, 2008)

looks rad! especially as a bass. In my mind I see it in a trans purple w/ quilt top!


----------



## Coobanez (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks cool, nice work man!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jul 18, 2008)

reminds me of an erg design that I think mike sherman (?) was doing, which failed and was replaced with something fanned-fret


----------



## msherman (Jul 18, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> reminds me of an erg design that I think mike sherman (?) was doing, which failed and was replaced with something fanned-fret



I think you are referring to this design.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 18, 2008)

^^  I love that shape, no doubts


----------



## Durero (Jul 18, 2008)

msherman said:


> I think you are referring to this design.


 I remember that glorious 10-string beast! Did you ever get it into a final playable form?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jul 18, 2008)

msherman said:


> I think you are referring to this design.



yeah... I hope you didnt turn it into firewood....


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> yeah... I hope you didnt turn it into firewood....




Nah, Mike wouldnt do a thing like that


----------



## reptillion (Jul 18, 2008)

How much do you think one of those would run for, im a sucker for 36 frets


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 18, 2008)

reptillion said:


> How much do you think one of those would run for, im a sucker for 36 frets



What spec would you be after?


----------



## reptillion (Jul 18, 2008)

mahogany or alder body dont know yet, jumbo frets 1-24, vintage skinny tall 25-36. Recessed tom or flat mount. Green/black quilt maple veneer. Ebony fretboard, 7 strings, locking tunners, black hardware, x2n 7 with coil tap with 1 push pull volume knob. Im just trying to get a ballpark estimate since i like Gary Kramer Guitars
but you can actually reach the frets on that.

Just an estimate to keep me from getting GAS.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## loneguitarist (Jul 18, 2008)

reptillion said:


> ...Just an estimate to keep me from getting GAS...



You'd probably be looking at around £900 GBP for that, I'll be taking custom orders from the beginning of next year, by which time the site will be up with all the shapes and options etc.


----------



## reptillion (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks, damn i hate the dollar


----------



## angus (Jul 18, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> yeah... I hope you didnt turn it into firewood....




Better not have! That's one of mine!


----------



## AVWIII (Jul 19, 2008)

The body does look a wee bit small, but otherwise, it's damn fine IMO.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 19, 2008)

cool desing


----------



## msherman (Jul 19, 2008)

angus said:


> Better not have! That's one of mine!



You kidding me......after all the work that goes into that beast, no way could I burn it. They are in your hands shortly, my friend.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow man, that looks SICK!!! What's the price mark up?


----------

